# Matt Ward's Powerlifting Adventure



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

A little introduction to myself for those of you that don't know me, I'm Matthew Ward I am 23 years old I compete at Powerlifting in the GBPF mainly. I will be using this to track my journey and for other to read that are interested in my progress/ my last completion I did on 3rd of May I totalled 517.5kg 190/112.5/215.

Today's can be found below:

End Of Week Six Strength & Conditioning.
Session Four: Deadlfts

Dead-Lifts
2x5 on 75kg...
2x3 on 105kg
1x2 on 125kg
1x1 on 145kg (Last Warm Up)

Work Sets ( 4x6 on 167.5kg) BOOM!!! Gainz Fast # love it!
Deficit Dead-Lifts 2 Inch
1x6 on 147.5kg
1x6 on 152.5kg
1x4 on 152.5kg ( I annoyed I didn't try last two reps as I could of got them just my body was trying to breathe for air)

Front Squats:

bar x5
1x5 on 60kg
1x1 on 100kg
Work Sets:
2x5 on 115kg Video to follow!

abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 20kg
1x10 on 30kg

Bicep Work
2x10 on 20kg

Very pleased with the session was good and felt very strong! didn't bother with Good Mornings as I've had few back niggles recently so Just didn't want to over exert myself.

Video's to follow


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Seven Final Week of Strength and conditioning cycle Then start peak cycle up to my competition on 15th of November

Session One:

Week Seven ( Final Week of my Strength and Conditioning Cycle)

Session One:

2x10 on bar...
1x3 on 40kg
1x3 on 60kg
1x2 on 80kg
1x1 on 95kg All Paused Last warm up before work Sets.

Work Sets:
3x4 on 105kg all paused, felt easier than previous week so definitely noticing strength improvement. All vids to upload shortly.

Close Grip

2x4 on 95kg Pr for close grip I think and not too difficult.

BOR:
2x10 on 70kg
2x10 on 60kg

Tricep Extensions
5x10 on 36.25kg Almost full stack getting there.

Dumbbell Flys
4x10 on 14kg will increase weight accordingly.

Seated Dumbbell Press
1x10 on 20kg
1x6 on 20kg
3x10 on 16kg

No energy left after all bench but it's coming on.

Abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 25kg

Finished with some sets of Box jumps ( Really going to start adding this incorporation into my training to help my explosiveness.


















Set one


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Rest Day today! Tomorrow it will be die of mere mortals! Squats tomorrow last week off condition before I start peak cycle to competition I cant not wait bring it on!!!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good lifting mate, will keep an eye on this! Just tiptoeing into PL myself so hopefully pick up some tips.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice looking journal mate.

You been on here before under a different user name?


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Six of Strength and conditioning Programme last week of this phase.
Session Two Squats:
squats
1x10 on bar
1x5 on 60kg...
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets:
1x4 on 162.5kg
1x4 on 162.5kg
1x4 on 162.5kg Videoed all sets and will upload vids once processed.

Paused Parallel Squats ( With wraps)

2x4 on 125kg felt strange but god do you get some explosiveness with them.

SLDL
1x5 on 60kg
1x2 on 90kg
3x8 on 105kg

Hamstring curls

5x15 working up in weight on each leg to 20kg.

Bicep Curls

10 on 25kg
10 on 30kg
8 on 35kg

Couple of Sets of leg raises
sets of 10.

Side Bends
3 sets of 12kg each arm














haha Tommy for the record they were paused and they would be passed in competition thanks for the critique though buddy ;-)


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Seven Session Three Last week for my strength and conditioning cycle.

Week Seven: ( Last week of strength and conditioning cycle)

Session Three
1x10 on 30kg
1x3 on 50kg
1x2 on 70kg
1x1 on 85kg

Work sets:
3x6 on 92kg paused
1x3 on 90kg didn't have enough rest period

Floor Press

1x6 on 88kg
2x6 on 80kg

BOR:
1x10 on 40kg
1x10 on 50kg
1x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 70kg

Skull Crushers

5x10 on 25kg

Some Flys with 7kg weight in each arm.

Some core work to finish, trained in my garage today will be back in gym tomorrow, just want to start my peak faze now which will be next week can not weight!!


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Last Week Of Strength and Conditioning cycle. Week 7

Session Four:

Lat pull downs
25kg x10
45kg x10
50kgx10
50kgx8
(Each arm)

Seated Rows machine ( Each arm)
60kg x8
60kgx6
40kg x10
40kg x10

Good Mornings
3x10 on 25kg

Dead Lifts:

2x5 on 45kg
1x3 on 75kg
95kg x3
1x2 on 115kg
1x1 on 135kg
1x1 on 150kg

Work Sets:
1x5 on 167.5kg
3x5 on 177.5kg Videoed two sets, speed would normally be better, tired, lack of sleep last few days food stressed a accumulation of things, got to get it sorted for my 8 week build up to comp from next week!!

Front Squats
bar x5
1x3 on 60kg
1x2 on 100kg
Work Sets
2x5 on 120kg videoed both below, pretty easy actually!

Power Shrugs
60kg x10
80kg x10
100kgx10.
Notes: got to work on these were not that easy!

Finished with some abdominal work
3x10 on 25kg.
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7jxVforbXM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AZmx4J-L-g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cICkC6-sl_I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoTCTlog7dg


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice journal. What weight are you? Lifts are quite similar to myself, I'm thinking about starting to train for powerlifting to interesting to see how someone competes trains.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One of my (Peak Build up to competition on 15th of November!)
Session One:
Bench:
bar x10
1x5 on 45kg...
1x2 on 75kg
1x1 on 95kg

Work Sets ( All big pauses and videos)

1x2 on 102.5kg
1x2 on 110kg
1x2 on 107.5kg

Close Grip
2x4 on 92.5kg Paused too.

Tricep Pushdown:
3x10 on 24.5kg
2x10 on 31.25kg

Dumbbell Flys
4x10 on 12kg
1x10 on 12kg
1x10 on 12kg
1x10 on 12kg
1x10 on 12kg

Dumbbell Rows
2x10 on 30kg
2x10 on 30kg
2x10 on 40kg
2x10 on 40kg

Bicep Work
3x10 on 15kg

Abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 25kg

Notes: This is without doubt the best I have felt on the bench ever, Based on this I think I'm on target for some GOOD lifts in November lets do this!! video's to follow:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol, just saw your defensive reply.

Your pauses would absolutely NOT count in competition. Its minor criticism and something to work on, you don't need to act defensive.

The recent video you posted, is MUCH better.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One Session Two (Peak phase to competition build up)
Squats
Bar x10
1x5 on 60kg
1X2 on100kg...
1X1 on 140kg
1x1 on 150kg
Work Sets
1x2 on 165kg
1x2 on 180kg Videoed smooth and speed felt pretty good really for off day.
1x2 on 175kg

Paused Squats
2x2 on 145kg working on being explosive

SLDL
1x5 on 60kg
work Sets
3x8 on 105kg hands forward not too tough really grip slipping a bit.

Hamstring Curls
2x15 on 15 kg
2x15 on 15kg
3x15 on 10kg
3x15 on 10kg Each leg of course.

Abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 20kg

Bicep work dumbbells
3x10 on 14kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One; ( Build up to the competition on the 15th of November)

Session Three:

Week One ( Build up to competition)

Session Three:

Bench:

2x10 on bar

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 70kg

1x2 on 80kg

Work Sets:

5x3 on 97.5kg ( All reps paused)

Wide Grip Bench 1inch wider than normal bench.

2x3 reps on 80kg Paused

Tricep Pushdowns

5x10 on 28.25kg

Dumbbell Flys

4x10 on 8kg each arm

BOR's

4x10 on 50kg

Not pushing these much as I have a very important dead-lift session tomorrow that has to be done.

Arnold Press  

5x10 on 14kg each arm.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One Session Four ( End of Week one Build up phase)

Dead-Lifts
2x5 on 70kg
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 125kg
1x2 on 155kg

Work Sets:
1x2 on 182.5kg vid, this felt pretty good and fast.
1x2 on 195kg Vid, again speed can't really complain
1x1 on 210kg!! Boom! just a single, as required in programme think I've a few on this weight though if needed getting my body use to more weight as not been this heavy since May.or July.( Vids of all to follow

Block Pulls:
2x2 on 210kg vids of both, pleased with this, get use to some weight on about 2.5/3inch block off floor so quiet low. getting use to that weight. speed felt okay considering. I am going to try so HARD to get this 500lb dead. Want it more than anything.

Squats:
3x2 on 115kg Just working on Speed and Explosiveness!

Abdominal Crunches:
3x10 on 20kg to finish, pretty happy with today's session did what was needed and its only just started bring it on!!


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two: ( Build up to 15th of November Peak Phase)

Bench:
2x10 on bar
1x5 on 50kg...
1x3 on 70kg
1x1 on 85kg
1x1 on 95kg all reps paused

Work Sets:
1x2 on 102.5kg paused this felt awkward.
2x2 on 115kg Paused PR ALERT
1x2 on 107.5kg Paused

Close Grip Bench:
2x2 on 100kg

BOR:

1x10 on 50kg
1x10 on 60kg
2x10 on 80kg

Tricep Pushdowns:
5x10 on 31.25kg

Dumbbell Flys

4x10 on 10kg each arm

Abdominal Crunches
4x10 on 25kg

Side Bends

2x10 on 12kg each arm.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two Session Two ( Build up phase to the 15th of November)

Week Two:
Session One!

Squats
bar x10...
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets:
1x2 on 165kg
1x2 on 185kg PR ALERT Equal my best double on squat.






1x2 on 175kg

Video to follow of the 185kg.

SLDL
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 90kg

Work Sets:
2x8 on 110kg
1x4 on 110kg lost grip had to reset for last 4 reps.

Hamstring Curls
3x15 on 15kg right leg
3x15 on 15kg left leg
2x10 on 10kg right
2x10 on 10kg left.

Abdominal Crunches:

3x10 on 25kg,

Finished with some light dumbbell rows as a assistant.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two Session Three

Bench:
Bar x10
1x5 on 50kg...
1x5 on 75kg
1x5 on 85kg
Work sets
5x2 on 100kg paused

Floor Press
1x5 on 50kg
Work Sets
3x2 on 85kg

Tricep Pushdowns
5x10 on 36.25kg

Dumbbell Flys
1x10 on 10kg right
1x10 on 10kg left
2x10 on 15kg right
2x10 on 15kg left
1x10 on 17.5kg right
1x10 on 17.5kg left

Abdominal crunches
3x10 on 20kg

Isolation lateral rows
4x10 on 20kg
4x10 on 20kg right

Very happy session decided to pass on the arnold press.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Good work.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two Session Four Dead-lift Day

Deads
2x5 on 70kg
2x3 on 100kg...
1x3 on 125kg
1x2 on 155kg
1x1 on 170kg

Work Sets:
3x2 on 187.5kg videos of all sets

3x1 on 192.5kg three singles trying to work on accelerating and speed on the lifts. Wasn't feeling that fresh so drained really looking forward to de-load next week.

Deficit Deads
2x3 on 165kg ( Hands forward) Video 2nd set.

Squats
1x5 on 60kg
Work Sets
3x2 on 120kg ( working on explosiveness)

Abdominal Crunches:
3x10 on 20kg

Hyper Extensions
3x10 on bodyweight

Bicep Curls
3x10 on 17.5kg

Not to dissatisfied with my session wasn't 100& extremely drained at the moment and really going to have to try everything naturally to recover. as after light week next week training has to be pin point for my competition on 15th of November.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three
Deload

Session One
Bench ...
Bar x10
1x5 on 40kg
1x5 on 60kg
Work.sets
6x2 on 85kg

Floor Press
Bar x10
1x5 on 40kg
1x3 on 60kg
Work.sets
6x2 on 80kg all reps paused.

Dumbbell Rows
1x10 on 30kg
1x10 on 40kg
1x10 on 44kg
1x10 on 26kg. ( Right Arm all above sets )

1x10 on 30kg
1x10 on 40kg
1x10 on 44kg
1x10 on 26kg ( left arm)

Tricep Pushdowns
4x10 on 28.25kg
1x10 on 24kg

Dumbbell Flys
4x10 on 10kg each arm

Power shrugs
1x10 on 70kg
1x10 on 100kg
1x8 on 110kg tough. Need some work on these.

Very satisfied this week is a deload and excited as.its come right time next week will be 3 more weeks of heavy training before my comp on 15th of November.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three:

session Two: Squat Day
bar x5 on 70kg
1x5 on 110kg
1x3 on 125kg

Work Sets:
2x2 on 145kg
2x2 on 155kg ( All beltless)

Paused Squats:

2x2 on 125kg

SLDL
1x5 on 60kg
1x5 on 90kg

Work Sets
2x8 on 110kg
1x6 on 110kg

Hamstring curls
5x15 on 12kg each leg.

Just a easy week to let my body recover and totally recoup ready for a hard and full on final 3 weeks next week.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three Session Three (De-load week)

Deadlifts
2x5 on 60k
1x5 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg

Work Sets
1x1 on 132.5kg
1x1 on 142.5kg
1x1 on 152.5kg

Paused Deads:
110kg 6x1 singles ( pausing just below the knee)

Squats
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 100kg

Work Sets
3x2 on 120kg beltless, raw

Bicep Work
1x10 on 17.5kg
1x10 on 30kg
1x10 on 20kg

Abdominal crunches
4x10 on 25kg
1x10 on 35kg

Side Bends:
3x10 on 15kg Right
3x10 on 15kg left


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three De-Load Session Four

Build Up to competition:

Week Three Session Four De-load:

Bench:
bar x10
1x5 on 40kg
1x3 on 70kg
1x1 on 85kg

Work Sets:
4x3 on 95kg Paused

Wide Grip Bench ( 1 inch outside normal grip)
2x3 on 82.5kg

BOR:
2x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 70kg
1x9 on 80kg

Tricep Extensions:
5x10 on 31.25kg

Dumbbell Flys

4x10 on 12kg each arm. ( Really starting to like these to help sculpture and develop my chest more.

abdominal Crunches

3x10 on 25kg.

Pretty content session and can't wait to start next week with a bang. 3 Heavy weeks off training before competition.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Four Session One

SQUAT DAY:
bar x10
1x5 on 60kg...
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 140kg
1x1 on 150kg Beltless

Working Singles:
1x1 on 170kg, Vid to follow:
This weight has never felt this light EVER!! really felt explosive!
1x1 on 190kg 418lbs Vid to follow, again so so pleased really was tempted but stuck to programme, felt I could of got a triple on this weight today felt very explosive and depth was strong.

1x1 on 180kg vid to follow

Paused Squats:
2x2 on 145kg

SLDL's
bar x10
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 90kg

Work Sets:
1x6 on 120kg
1x5 on 120kg
1x8 on 110kg

These were really easy but keep losing my grip on the 120kg SLDL;s very annoying.

Hamstring Leg Curls
2x15 on 12.5kg (Left Leg)
1x15 on 15kg
2x15 on 10kg

Right leg
2x15 on 15kg
2x15 on 10kg
1x10 on 12.5kg

Abdominal Crunches
4x10 on 25kg.

Very please more so that I stuck to what was necessary very tempting to deviate when the weights feel light 190kg was so comfy I genuinely believed I could of grinded a triple on that weight, I think 205 is definitely a possibility come my November comp.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Four Session Two

Bench Day:

Bench:...
bar x10
1x3 on 50kg
1x3 on 70kg
1x1 on 90kg

Work Sets: Singles
1x1 on 100kg
1x1 on 110kg
1x1 on 120kg PAUSED BOOM! PR ALERT at last hard work pays off. Most I've pressed and had a bit more there too.

Close Grip Bench
2x2 on 100kg paused

Tricep Extensions
1x10 on 28.25kg
4x10 on 31.25kg

BOR

4x10 on 50kg

Dumbbell Flys

4x10 on 12kg ( Each Arm)

Seated Dumbbell Press;

2x10 on 16kg
3x10 on 20kg

Notes: Very Happy with my session worked hard last few months, and all lifts are finally coming together in the last couple of weeks before my competition just got to keep recovering and eating and smash it on the day!


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Four Session Three 23/10/2015

Week Four Session Three:

Dead-Lift Day:

1x5 on 70kg...
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x2 on 150kg
1x1 on 180kg

Work Singles
200kg x1 beltless Vid to follow
210kg x1 Belt on
220kg x1 Belt on PR ALERT best I've done ever 5kg and 10kg gym pr, so happyish was not that impressed though felt fast off the floor, but slowed up but my hamstring were still not fully recovered I am sure as I don't normally shake with my legs.

Vid to follow of all the above!

Block pulls ( About 2.5 inches off the floor)

200kg x1
210kg x1

Squats RAW ( Beltless)
3x1 on 135kg Just working on speed.

Abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 25kg

Revers Curls
3x10 on 20kg

Bicep Curls
3x10 on 25kg

Not a bad session 5kg all time pr on deadlift of 220kg 485lbs still not happy though as I always want more 10kg gym pr.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Four Session Four Bench Day and Assistances 24/10/2015

Week Four Session Four

Bench Day with assistances

Bench:...
bar x10
1x5 on 50kg
1x3 on 70kg
1x1 on 90kg

Work Sets:
3x3 on 100kg ( Felt a bit slow using different bench and bar consequently not were I would normally have my grip.

Wider Bench 1 inch wider
2x2 on 92.5kg

Tricep pushdowns
5x10 increasing the weight. 3/4 stack roughly.

BOR
4x10 working up in weight 40x10 (2)
50x10
60 x10

Seated Shoulder press
20x 10 2 sets
24kg x10

Abdominal crunches
3x10 on 30kg
1x10 on 40kg

Did some isolation work on chest as well to mix it up a bit. TIME IS COUNTING DOWN NOW until my competition.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Good work mate, your gym looks awesome.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session One

Squat Day
bar x10
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 140kg
1x1 on 160kg Beltless No sleeves

Work Singles
1x1 on 180kg
1x1 on 200kg Just failed this a bit upset, only technical reason I failed lift.
1x1 on 190kg after missing 200kg first.

SLDL
3x8 on 110kg
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 90kg

Ham string curls

5x10 on various weights.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session Two 27/10/2015

Bench
barx10
1x5 on 60kg
Work Sets
5x3 on on 85kg paused

Floor Press
2x3 on 80kg

BORs

4x10 on 60kg

Triceps

5x10 on 24.25kg

Arnold Shoulder Press (dumbbells)

2x10 on 20kg
3x10 on 18kg

Dumbbell Flys

4x10 on 12kg each arm

Abdominal crunches

3x10 on 20kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session Three

Dead-Lifts
1x5 on 70kg
1x3 on 100kg...
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 145kg

Work Sets
160x2
175kg x2
1x2 on 190kg vid to follow probably arguably the fastest I have pulled this week fatigued very promising really was fast.






Paused Deads
3x2 on 155kg paused below knee for about 2 seconds each rep.

Squats Explosive

3x2 on 120kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session One

Squat Day last heavy session before comp.

Squats:...
2x10 on bar
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x2 on 140kg
1x1 on 155kg
1x1 on 170kg

Work Sets:
1x1 on 190kg Vid to follow






Followed by a DOUBLE PR ALERT by 5kg
1x2 on 190kg ( not 100% but last session heavy before comp now so I will gradually recover hopefully) Vid to follow






SLDL
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 90kg

Work sets

3x6 on 110kg

Abdominal crunches
3x10 on 30kg

Side Bends

3 sets of 10 each arm on 10kg.

Happy two more session this week then that's it!! Really buzzing for competition now. Bring on 200plus squat!!


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session Two 3/11/2015
Bench:
bar x10
1x5 on 40kg
1xx2 on 60kg...
1x1 on 90kg
1x1 on 100kg
1x1 on 112.5kg paused vid to follow

BOR

2x10 on 50kg
2x10 on 60kg

Tricep Pushdowns

5x10 on 26.25kg

Dumbbell Flys
4x10 on 10kg

Abdominal Crunches

3x10 on 30kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Thursday the 5th of November:

Deadlifts
1x5 on 70kg
1x3 on 105kg...
1x2 on 125kg
1x1 on 155kg

1x1 on 180kg
1x1 on 200kg below last session before my competition.

Speed Squats
3x2 on 120kg Just belt

Abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 30kg
2x10 25kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Thursday the 5th of November:

Deadlifts
1x5 on 70kg
1x3 on 105kg...
1x2 on 125kg
1x1 on 155kg

1x1 on 180kg
1x1 on 200kg below last session before my competition.

Speed Squats
3x2 on 120kg Just belt

Abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 30kg
2x10 25kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Competition Day: 15th of November Sunday

Well Went up with my mate Billy Bentley, we left around 2am Saturday afternnoon took just over two hours to get there, time came around fast I got there nice and early after a big breakfast and weigh in at 104.5kg.

Didn't get lifting until late afternoon, warm ups came around fast did bar x10 60x3 100x3 120x1 140x1 160x2x1

First Attempt: 180kg (Good Lift) 3 White Lights

Second Attempt 195kg (Good Lift) 3 white lights 5kg comp pr

Third Attempt 202.5kg ( Good Lift) 3 White Lights 12.5kg Comp PR from 3rd of May and 2.5kg more than I ever squatted Vids all to follow, maybe had 205 there possibly didn't get greedy though.

Bench Came around few hours later, warm up strategically to plan, 
bar x10
1x3 on 60kg
1x1 on 80kg
1x1 on 90kg
Last warm up 102.5 2x1 singles just to keep warm.

First Attempt 110kg Good Lift 3 White Lights

Second Attempt 117.5kg Good Lift 3 Whites 5kg pr in comp and 2.5kg less than I have ever pressed. ( Smart Weigh selection)

Third Attempt 122.5kg Good Lift 3 Whites 10kg Comp pr and 2.5kg more than I have ever pressed.

Deadlifts Soon came around warming up went as follows

60 x5, 100x2, 120x1, 140x1, 155x1, 170x1, 190kg x1

First Attempt:: 205kg Good Lift Three Whte Lights

Second Attempt: 217.5kg Good Lift Three White Lights 2.5kg comp pr and 2.5kg less than my best ever in training

Third attempt 225kg Good Lift 3 white lights and 10kg Comp pr and 5kg all time PR.

Vids to follow soon.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

First Session back training since my competition on Sunday,

Bench:
2x10 on bar
1x5 on 40kg...
1x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 65kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 85kg
1x6 on 95kg ( All Reps paused) Just ticking over until my next phase From Coach Delroy Mcqueen..

Tricep Pushdowns
4x10 on 28.25kg

Front Raises
2x10 on 8kg each arm
1x10 on 10kg right arm
1x10 on 10kg left arm

1x10 on 20kg dumbbell bar

Incline Bench Smith

1x10 on 49kg
1x10 on 39kg

Bicep Curls
2x10 on 20kg

Notes: Fell abit tough today obviously more drained from Sunday then I believe..


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Saturday 21st (Last session before my build up phase)

Saturday 21st

Squats

Bar x10...
100x5
1x10 on 120kg (light wraps)

Deads
2x5 on 60kg

Leg- press
153kg x10
203kg x10
253kg x10
303kg x10
353kg x5

Abdominal Work
3x10 on 20kg

Side bends
2x10 on 12kg right side
2x10 on 12kg left side.

Still feeling battered and bruised nothing too bad just keeping light. Hope I am better for Monday. Thought I pulled my abductor at one point.

Looking for to My programme starting Monday. It's volume, volume plus volume. Going to be brutal can't wait.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One ( Bench Session) Session One

bar x10
1x5 on 50kg

Work Sets: (5x10 on 75kg paused)
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg

Tricep Extensions

5x10 on 31.25kg

Dumbbell Flys

1x10 on 14kg
3x10 on 10kg

Dumbbell Bench Press:
2x10 on 20kg
2x10 on 20kg

BOR: 4x10 on 40kg

Hammer Curls
5x10 on 10kg each arm

Some abdominal Work to finish very happy with this session and I think this is just the start for next year I am going for 600kg plus total March time. Vids to follow.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One ( Bench Session) Session One

bar x10
1x5 on 50kg

Work Sets: (5x10 on 75kg paused)
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg

Tricep Extensions

5x10 on 31.25kg

Dumbbell Flys

1x10 on 14kg
3x10 on 10kg

Dumbbell Bench Press:
2x10 on 20kg
2x10 on 20kg

BOR: 4x10 on 40kg

Hammer Curls
5x10 on 10kg each arm

Some abdominal Work to finish very happy with this session and I think this is just the start for next year I am going for 600kg plus total March time. Vids to follow.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One Session Two:

Bar x10
1x5 on 60kg
1x5 on 100kg...
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets 1x5 on 162.5kg Vid to follow

1x10 on 135kg Vid to follow

Sumo Deads

2x5 on 70kg
1x5 on 100kg
1x5 on 110kg
1x5 on 120kg Vid to follow

This is new to me so please let me know how my form looked definitely okay, but seemed to be hitting my knees abit.

SLDL
1x10 on 110kg
1x10 on 110kg
1x10 on 110kg
1x10 on 100kg
1x6 on 100kg then rest did last 4 literally these really killed me.

Abdominal Crunches
4x10 on 25kg

Side Bends

3 Sets on 10kg each arm.

Very pleased lots of volume in here today, and felt good, still a bit drained but looking forward to hitting it heavy soon and want 600kg end of March.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One Session Three ( Bench Day)

Bench
2x10 on bar
1x5 on 40kg...
1x3 on 60kg

Work Sets:

4x6 on 90kg Paused close grip

Tricep Pushdowns
3x10 on 31.25kg
1x10 on 38kg
2x10 on 28.25kg

Floor Press:
1x5 on 60kg

3x6 on 80kg

Dumbbell Flys

4x10 on 12kg each arm

BOR's Dumbbells

4x10 on 30kg Will be using much more weight coming weeks.

Abdominal crunches
3x10 on 25kg
1x10 on 30kg

Bicep Curls

2x10 on 20kg
2x10 on 17.5kg
1x10 on 15kg
2x10 on 17.5kg

Notes: very happy with session, felt pretty good, lots of volume, but this is just the start, but unfortunately I will be needing a operation soon.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week One Session Four

Dead-Lifts

2x5 on 70kg
1x5 on 100kg

Work Sets:

1x16 on 130kg ( should of been 15 but I missed counted, no more 10 seconds between each single) Very sore still but felt good consdering that, looking forward to competing next year and getting that 250kg deadlift. Video to follow

Front Squats ( Don't get much rawer than just a belt)

1x10 on bar
1x3 on 60kg

Work Sets:
1x5 on 82.5kg
1x5 on 97.5kg
1x5 on 112.5kg Video to Follow

SLDL's

110kg x10
110kg x10
110kg x10
100kg x10
100kg x10

Good Mornings ( can't do back extensions as machine is broke)

5x10 on 25kg

Notes: Nice way to finish week one, with lots of volume, feeling really strong at the moment. I believe next year is going to have BIG things too come what the space people.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two

Session One Bench

bar 2x10
1x5 on 50kg

Work Sets

8x3 on 75kg, Notes: really trying to work on form and work hard to keep really tight, still some work needed to master this and it will make a huge difference. Lost line a couple of times. Vids to follow

BOR's

1x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 50kg
1x10 on 50kg

Tricep Skull Crushers
2x10 on 10kg right arm
2x10 on 10kg left arm
2x10 on 14kg right arm
2x10 on 14kg left arm
1x10 on 16kg right arm
1x10 on 16kg leff arm

Dumbbell Flys

2x10 on 12kg
1x10 on 14kg
1x10 on 16kg ( This of course on each arm,)

Shoulder Press

1x20 on 18kg right arm
1x20 on 18kg left arm
1x10 on 20kg right arm
1x10 on 20kg left arm
1x10 on 24kg left arm
1x10 on 24kg right arm
1x8 on 26kg on right arm
1x8 on 26kg left arm

Finished with some bicep work various weights

Some abdominal crunches aswell 3 sets of 10 on various weight increasing it.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two Session Two

squats:

bar 2x10...
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 100kg

Work Sets
5x10 on 115kg Videoed 1st,3rd,5th Set

Sumo Dead-Lifts

75kg 3x2
95kg 3x3
Work Sets
1x3 on 110kg
1x3 on 120kg
1x3 on 130kg This felt pretty good actually.

SLDL's
1x5 on 60kg
5x10 on 100kg

Back Extensions

5x10 on bw

Abdominal Crunches
3x10 on 20kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two Session Three

Bench with assistances

bar 2x10 on bar 
1x5 on 45kg
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 85kg

Work Sets

1x5 on 90kg (Paused)
1x5 on 100kg
1x5 on 100kg
1x5 on 100kg

Floor Press
1x4 on 60kg
1x2 on 70kg

Work Sets
3x5 on 90kg

Tricep Pushdowns

2x10 on 28.75kg
1x10 on 33.75kg
1x10 on 33.75kg
1x10 on 31.25kg

Dumbbell Rows

4x10 on 30kg Right arm
4x10 on 30kg left arm

abdominal Crunches

3x10 on 30kg

Hammer Curls

5x10 on 12kg

Dumbbell Flys

4x10 on 10kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two Session Four

Deadlift day- with assistances

Dead-Lifts

...

1x5 on 70kg
1x5 on 70kg
1x3 on 100kg
2x2 on 125kg
1x2 on 155kg
1x1 on 170kg

Work Set:

1x5 on 185kg

Drop set

1x10 on 150kg

Notes: These weights are gradually feeling faster and faster, I have without doubt never repped on 185kg so effortlessly really think I could of done 10 reps on that weight or even on 190 plus.

Front Squats:

bar x10
1x5 on 60kg

work Sets:

1x3 on 97.5kg
1x3 on 120kg Vid
1x3 on 112.5kg

SlDL

1x10 on 100kg
1x10 on 100kg
1x10 on 100kg
1x10 on 70kg
1x10 on 70kg

Had to lower the weight just to finish the sets so drained lol. "Got to Man up"

Back Extensions

5x10 on bw

Abdominal crunches

3x10 on 25kg

Notes: Very pleased and looking forward to coming weights, I am feeling pretty good especially on the dead- lifts at the moment and speed will only get better bring on the weight and the reps.Happy Happy Happy Happy Tongue


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three
Session One ( Time gets tough now but it's not worth getting if it's easy)

Squats
bar x10
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets: ( 4x6 on 152.5kg)

1x6 on 152.5kg
1x6 on 152.5kg
1x6 on 152.5kg
1x6 on 152.5kg

B) Pasused Squats ( Work sets below)

1x6 on 120kg
1x6 on 120kg
1x6 on 120kg
1x6 on 120kg

SLDL's

1x5 on 60kg
1x5 on 80kg

Work Sets:
1x10 on 100kg
1x10 on 100kg
1x10 on 100kg
1x10 on 100kg

Good Mornings
bar x10
5x10 on 40kg

Abdominal Crunches

3x10 on 25-30kg

Some side bends to finished. This week will only get tougher, lets bring it on can't wait.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three Session Two

Bench Day

bar 2x10...
1x5 on 50kg
1x2 on 75kg
1x2 on 85kg
1x1 on 95kg Paused

Work Sets: ( 4x5 on 100kg Paused)
1x5 on 100kg
1x5 on 100kg
1x5 on 100kg
1x5 on 100kg Last rep wasn't very long pause hey ho.

Wider Bench 1 inch wider than normal

3x5 on 85kg Paused

Paused Single arm Rows

3x8 on 32kg Right arm
3x8 on 26kg Right arm

2x8 on 26kg Left arm
3x8 on 20kg Left arm

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions
4x12 on 14kg
1x12 on 14kg
1x12 on 14kg

This of course was on each arm.

Seated Dumbbell Press

6 Sets of 8 on 16kg each arm (Just keeping this light as shoulders very sore)

Hammer Curls

4x8 on 14kg
2x8 on 14kg

Each arm, Very pumped and happy session lots of volume and got to be ready for Friday session.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three Session Three Dead-lift Day

Notes: My back was tweaky tonight got to be careful but thankfully did some of what was necessary.

Dead lifts

...

1x5 on 70kg
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 125kg x2
1x2 on 155kg
1x1 on 175kg

Work Sets:

3x4 on 195kg vids to follow probably some pr for reps and sets. Speed was not on point nor was form felt off, back was really sore tonight even warming up on 70kg so I am very concerned.

4inch Block Pulls

2x4 on 180kg

Leg Curls

6x10 on various weight increasing.

One more session to go before end of week 3. Then need a big de-load for week four to let my body recover.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Three Session Four:

Bench

bar x2 x10...
1x5 on 40kg
1x1 on 60kg
1x3 on 80kg

1x1 on 90kg
1x1 on 100kg

Work Sets:
1x4 on 110kg PR
1x4 on 110kg PR
1x4 on 105kg PR

Close Grip

2x4 on 95kg

Iso Lateral Rows
6x12 on 40kg right arm
6x12 on 40kg Left arm

Hammer Curls

6x12 on 12kg right arm
6x12 on 12kg left arm

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

6x12 on 12kg right arm
6x12 on 12kg left arm

Dumbbell Shoulder press

5x10 on various weight think it was 16-18kg.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Four
session One
Bench Day with assistances

Bench CLOSE GRIP:...
bar x10
1x10 on 45kg
1x5 on 55kg
1x5 on 65kg
1x1 on 80kg

Work Sets:

2x6 on 87.5kg paused
2x6 on 90kg paused

Floor Press:
1x5 on 50kg
1x4 on 100kg
1x6 on 90kg
1x6 on 80kg
1x6 on 80kg

Dumbbell Tricep extensions

6x12 on 10kg right
6x12 on 10kg left

Single Arm Dumbbell Rows

6x8 on 30kg right arm
6x8 on 30kg left arm

Hammer Curls

6x8 on 10kg each arm

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
6x8 on 16kg right arm
6x8 on 16kg left arm

Abdominal Crunches to finish
3x10 on 25kg.

Notes:Very happy today pretty tired from benching on Friday but did what was necessary and onwards and upwards I think. next week onwards my training needs to be 100% focused.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Four Session Two:

Squat day with assistances:

Squats:

...

bar x10
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 100kg
1x2 on 120kg
1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets ( 4x5 on 162.5kg) Sets and Reps PR's

1x5 on 162.5kg
1x5 on 162.5kg
1x5 on 162.5kg
1x4 on 162.5kg

Front Squats:
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 80kg
1x1 on 120kg

Work Sets 3x5 on 120kg

1x5 on 120kg
1x5 on 120kg
1x5 on 120kg

SLDL's

1x10 on 90kg
1x10 on 90kg
1x10 on 90kg
2x10 on 100kg

Abdominal crunches

3x10 on 25kg
1x 10 on 30kg

Bicep Work

1x10 on 22.5kg
1x10 on 25kg

Video's to follow.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Four Session Three ^ Four

Stationary Bike 10 Minutes

Dead-lifts ...
bar x10
2x5 on 75kg
1x3 on 105kg
1x2 on 125kg
1x2 on 145kg

Work Sets ( 4x6 on 170kg 76%)
1x6 on 170kg
1x6 on 170kg
1x6 on 170kg
1x6 on 170kg

Deficit Dead-lifts: ( 2inch Roughly)
1x6 on 155kg Vid
1x4 on 155kg
1x6 on 145kg beltless and non hook grip hand forward.

Hamstring curls
6x8 on 15kg right leg
6x8 on 15kg left leg

Bench
bar x10
1x5 on 40kg
1x5 on 65kg
1x2 on 85kg

Work Sets: 4x5 on 100kg Paused
1x4 on 100kg
1x4 on 100kg
1x4 on 100kg
1x4 on 100kg

1 Inch wider grip bench press

3x5 on 90kg paused.

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

6x8 on 12kg each arm

BOR's

6x8 on 50kg

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

3x8 on 20kg right arm
3x8 on 20kg left arm
1x8 on 16kg right arm
1x8 on 16kg left arm

Abdominal crunches

3x10 on 25kg

Side Bench Several sets on 15kg each arm.

Notes: Very happy with session and looking for to one more heavy week before de-load.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Liking the journal and will follow.

Curious to know what you deem as optimal for your pauses? I have started working on my strength programming a lot more now and I have been told to count to 2 - 3 at the bottom for a pause, your pause is around 0.5-1 second... do you find much difference / benefit in a quick pause compared to a longer pause ?


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

D_MMA said:


> Liking the journal and will follow.
> 
> Curious to know what you deem as optimal for your pauses? I have started working on my strength programming a lot more now and I have been told to count to 2 - 3 at the bottom for a pause, your pause is around 0.5-1 second... do you find much difference / benefit in a quick pause compared to a longer pause ?


 Hello,

Thank you for looking in at my journal but I pause to what is deemed legal requirement in competition, of cause longer pause the harder it will be in theory. Depends what your looking at doing or getting out of doing longer pauses.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session One

Bench Day with assistances

Bench:

...

bar x 3x10
1x5 on 45kg
1x5 on 70kg
1x2 on 80kg
1x1 on 90kg
1x1 on 100kg

Work Sets : 3x4 on 110kg PR ALERT
1x4 on 110kg paused
1x4 on 110kg paused
1x4 on 110kg paused Last rep was a grinder but think I had it myself.

Notes: Felt fairly pleased with this, big PR and think I have a 130 here now.

Close Grip Bench

2x4 on 90kg Paused

Single Arm Dumbbell Rows (Paused)

4x8 on 30kg right arm
4x8 on 30kg left arm
2x8 on 34kg right arm
2x8 on 34kg left arm

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

6x8 on 16kg right arm
6x8 on 16kg left arm

Hammer curls

6x8 on 12kg

Dumbbell shoulder Press

6x8 on 16kg right arm
6x8 on 16kg left arm

Abdominal Cruches

3x10 on 25-30kg

Side Bends several sets on 15kg each arm to finish very pleased with session.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

strength_gains said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for looking in at my journal but I pause to what is deemed legal requirement in competition, of cause longer pause the harder it will be in theory. Depends what your looking at doing or getting out of doing longer pauses.


 No problem.... wasn't a criticism by the way... just asking what you see is optimal for strength gain / power. my focus is power and strength, not power lifting strategy so I fully appreciate your way of doing it. my strength coach is a high level strongman competitor so strength is the aim to assist in my comps.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session Two

Squat Day

Bar 3x10

1x6 on 60kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x1 on 140kg

1x1 on 155kg

Work sets: 3x4 on 172.5kg PR ALERT

1x4 on 172.5kg

1x4 on 172.5kg

1x4 on 172.5kg

Paused Squats

2x4 on 140kg ( Around about 2 second pause in whole)

SLDL

4 Sets of 10 reps on 100kg

1x10 on 100kg

1x10 on 100kg

1x10 on 100kg

1x10 on 100kg

Good Mornings:

5x10 on 45kg

Notes: keep weight lighter on these as so drained after squats!!

Abdominal Crunches

4x10 on 35kg

Side Bends

3x10 on 15kg each arm

Bicep work to finish

several sets of 10 on 22.kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session Three Tuesday 23rd December

Bench

bar 3x10

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 60kg

Work Sets: ( Close Grip Bench Press)

1x6 on 90kg

1x6 on 90kg

1x6 on 90kg

1x6 on 90kg

Floor Press

bar x 2x10

1x5 on 60kg

1x6 on 90kg

1x6 on 90kg

1x6 on 90kg

1x6 on 80kg

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

6x8 on 14kg right arm

6x8 on 14kg left arm

BOR's

5x10 on 50kg

Hammer curls:

2x8 on 16kg right arm

2x8 on 16kg left arm

4x8 on 12kg right arm

4x8 on 12kg left arm

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

2x8 on 22kg left arm

2x8 on 22kg right arm

4x8 16kg right arm

4x8 on 16kg left arm

Abdominal crunches

3x10 on 30kg

side Bends

3x10 on 15kg each arm


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Five Session Four: ( Christmas Eve Special)

Dead-Lift day

2x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

2x2 on 120kg

1x3 on 150kg

1x1 on 170kg

WorK sets: 82% of my current 1rm (4x5 on 185kg)

1x5 on 185kg

1x5 on 185kg

1x5 on 185kg

1x5 on 185kg

Paused Dead-lifts

3x5 on 140kg

Leg Curls

6x8 on 15kg right leg

6x8 on 15kg left leg

Notes: Very happy as brought a day or to forward, and it was probably reps and set pr's. Nice de-load next week very much needed to me thinks.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Six De-load

( Session One)

Bench Day with assistances

bar 3x10

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 45kg

1x10 on 65kg

2x5 on 80kg paused

1inch wider grip

2x5 on 75kg

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

6x12 on 12kg right arm

6x12 on 12kg left arm

Seated Shoulder Press

1x8 on 24kg right arm

1x8 on 24kg left arm

5x8 on 16kg left arm

5x8 on 16kg right arm

Hammer Curls

6x8 on 12kg each arm

2.5inch axle Push Press press

30 x many

50 x many

1x3 on 80kg

1x2 on 90kg well almost 2.

1x3 on 80kg

50 x many to finish.

Sledge Push

work up to about 200kg on this for about 20metres.

Tyre Flips about 10metres

Tyre is approx 200kg.

Notes: Pretty happy with this session did a little extra strongman stuff as that is what I am planning to do next year, got a couple of videos to upload.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Six De-Load

Session Two Dead-lift day

bar 2x10 ...
1x5 on 70kg
1x5 on 70kg
1x5 on 120kg

Work Sets
2x4 on 140kg

4 Inch Block Pulls
1x4 on 150kg

Notes: All the above were using Sumo Style, heaviest I've been felt pretty good.

Two Man Dead-lift

300kg
350kg
400kg 881lbs

Bench Press
bar x2x10
1x5 on 60kg
1x3 on 80kg

Top Set Rep out
1x8 on 100kg All reps paused.

Isolation seated lateral rows

1x10 on 40kg
1x10 on 40kg
1x10 on 65kg
1x10 on 65kg
1x10 on 75kg
1x10 on 75kg

Hyper extensions

2x10 on bodyweight
2x10 on 20kg plus bodyweight

Hamstring Curls

2x10 on 20kg
3x10 on 15kg
2x10 on 10kg

Hamstring curls were done on each leg, alternately.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week six de-load

session Three Squat Day

Leg Press to warm up

80 x20

110 x20

140 x20

170 x20

200x20

squats

bar 3x10

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

Work Sets

2x6 on 120kg

Paused Squats:

2x6 on 100kg

Good Mornings 2x10 on 40kg

SLDL

2x10 on 70kg

bicep work

couple of sets on 17.5kg and 22.5kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Some fun from today # Iron Grip


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Six De-load ( News Years Day special)

Session Four

Bench

Bar x3x10

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

Work Sets

2x4 on 80kg paused

Close Grip Bench

2x4 on 70kg Paused

BOR's

3x12 on 60kg

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

3x12 on 12.5kg each arm

Seated Shoulder Press

3x8 on 55lbs Approx 22kg

Hammer Curls

3 sets of 12 reps on 15kg each arm to finish


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Will you be entering any powerlifting competitions this year mate? Is that what you train for or is it just a hobby?

Edit: Just saw you say about doing strongman this year, don't know if you plan to compete in that.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Will you be entering any powerlifting competitions this year mate? Is that what you train for or is it just a hobby?
> 
> Edit: Just saw you say about doing strongman this year, don't know if you plan to compete in that.


 I am a competitive power-lifter my next competition is 14th of February before my operation the end of the month. I would also like to have a dabble with strongman.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week seven session One

Squat Day

bar x10...
1x5 on 60kg
1x5 on 100kg
1x3 on 120kg
1x3 on 140kg
1x1 on 160kg Beltless

Work Sets ( 3x3 on 175kg) Very comfy I'm pleased with this as I didn't stick to de-load last week and speed felt great.

1x3 on 175kg
1x3 on 175kg
1x3 on 175kg

Paused Squats (3x3 on 140kg)

1x3 on 140kg
1x3 on 140kg
1x3 on 140kg

Notes; Still a little work to do to get use to these squat shoes before my competition but have six more sessions so shouldn't be a issue, few technical things that need fixing but generally think form is best it's been for a long time, more upright to.

SLDL

1x5 on 40kg
1x5 on 80kg

Work Sets:
1x8 on 100kg
1x8 on 100kg
1x8 on 100kg

Good Mornings

3 sets of 10 reps on 40kg Keep these light as pretty taxed but I think it's better to get the volume required in then try and use too much weight and not hit the sets and reps.

Finished with some core work crunches and abdominal work.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Seven session Two Bench Day

bench

bar x10...
1x5 on 40kg
1x5 on 60kg
1x1 on 90kg
1x1 on 100kg

Work sets:

3x3 on 107.5kg ( Paused)

Work Sets
2x2 on 112.5kg (Paused)

Cose Grip Bench

3x3 on 95kg

Single Arm Dumbbell Rows

1x10 on 40kg right arm
1x10 on 40kg right arm

1x10 on 40kg left arm
1x9 on 40kg left arm

3x10 on 32kg right arm
3x10 on 32kg left arm

Dumbbell Tricep extensions
6x8 on 14kg right arm
6x8 on 14kg left arm

seated Shoulder Press

1x a few on 30kg right and left arm had to drop weight big.

1x8 on 20kg right arm
1x8 on 20kg left arm ( Struggle uncharcteristically)
5x8 on 16kg right arm and left arm.

Hammer Curls

6x8 on 15kg alternate.

Finished with some abdominal crunches

3x10 on 20kg to finish.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Seven session Three 8/01/2015

dead Lifts

1x5 on 45kg...

2x5 on 75kg

1x3 on 105kg

125x2

1x2 on 155kg

1x1 on 180kg beltless

Work sets (2x2 on 202.5kg)

1x2 on 202.5kg

1x2 on 202.5kg

notes Fastest this weight has ever felt and I didn't follow de-load last week

squats (explosive)

3x3 on 100kg

Leg Curls

5x10 on 15kg

5x10 on 15kg

4inch Block Pulls

1x2 on 162.5kg

1x2 on 182.5kg

1x2 on 202.5kg

abdominal crunches

3x10 on 30kg 1x10 on 25kg

notes: Pleased with dead-lifts and my coach has said I am on track so hopefully It's going to be a good competition on the 14th of Feb.want between 230-250.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Six Session Four Bench Day

Bench

barx 10

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x1 on 90kg

1x1 on 100kg

Work Sets ( 3x3 on 107.5kg Paused)

1x3 on 107.5kg

1x3 on 107.5kg

1x3 on 107.5kg

One Inch wider grip

2x3 on 100kg paused

Seated Shoulder Press

1x10 on 22kg right arm

1x10 on 22kg right arm

1x8 on 22kg right arm

1x8 on 22kg left arm

1x8 on 22kg left arm

1x8 on 22kg right arm

BOR's

3x10 on 70kg

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

1x10 on 14kg right arm

1x10 on 14kg lefft arm

1x10 on 18kg left arm

1x10 on 18kg right arm

1x8 on 18kg left arm

1x8 on 18kg right arm

bicep work ( Barbell Curls)

10 on 10kg

10 on 12.5kg

10 on 15kg

10 on 17.5kg

1x10 on 20kg

1x10 on 22.5kg

1x10 on 25kg

1x10 on 30kg

1x8 on 32.5kg

Core work

hanging raises and some other core accessory work to finish.


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Any tips for low bar squat ? , I've tried it before but that was when I didn't have wrist wraps but even at lighter weights it just feels off


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Sean178 said:


> Any tips for low bar squat ? , I've tried it before but that was when I didn't have wrist wraps but even at lighter weights it just feels off


 Hello Sean, It is very difficult to say without seeing any videos send me or pm me a video on Facebook or to my email address so I can have a proper evaluation for you. It always takes time to get use to using different methods of training, stay light with it is my first pointer, maybe try going slightly wider with the hands when setting up on squat so you have a better equality of balance, Do you squat wide or narrow? I think generally the wider you go the lower you should be squatting in terms of bar positioning.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Today's 3rd set last set 3x3 on 107.5kg!


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

strength_gains said:


> Hello Sean, It is very difficult to say without seeing any videos send me or pm me a video on Facebook or to my email address so I can have a proper evaluation for you. It always takes time to get use to using different methods of training, stay light with it is my first pointer, maybe try going slightly wider with the hands when setting up on squat so you have a better equality of balance, Do you squat wide or narrow? I think generally the wider you go the lower you should be squatting in terms of bar positioning.


 Cheers , am squatting tommorow any so will try it out .

I normally squat high bar pretty deep and a relatively narrow stance just past shoulder width


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 8 Couldn't of been started any better.

Squats: 3x10 on bar
1x5 on 60kg...
1x3 on 100kg
1x3 on 130kg
1x1 on 150kg
1x1 on 170kg (last warm up)

Work Sets HUGE PR 3x3 on 185kg

1x3 on 185kg
1x3 on 185kg
1x3 on 185kg

Notes: Form has never felt so good strength is feeling amazing and speed felt sensational. Really looking to see a Big Squat on 14th February.

Paused Squats
3x3 on 140kg 9 about a two second pause in the hole.

SLDL's
1x5 on 40kg
1x5 on 80kg
Work Sets
1x8 on 110kg
1x8 on 110kg
1x8 on 110kg

Good Mornings
1x10 on bar
1x10 on 40kg
1x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 60kg

abdominal crunches to finish.
1x20 on 30kg 1x10 on 30kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 8 session Two
(Bench Day with assistances)
Bench Day

3x10 on bar
1x5 on 45kg
1x5 on 75kg
1x2 on 95kg
1x1 on 105kg

Work Sets;

2x2 on 115kg Paused 9 videos to follow)

work Sets

2x3 on 110kg paused

Close grip Bench

2x3 on 100kg

BOR

3x8 on 50kg

dumbbell Tricep Extensions

3x12 on 14kg right arm
3x12 on 14kg left arm

Seated Shoulder Press

3x8 on 20kg right arm
3x8 on 20kg left arm

abdominal Crunches

4x10 on 25kg

side Bends
several sets on the right and left side with 20kg's and 10kg's.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Bench

bar 3x10
1x5 on 40kg
1x5 on 70kg
1x2 on 95kg

Work sets (3x3 on 110kg paused)
1x3 on 110kg
1x3 on 110kg
1x3 on 110kg

close Grip

3x3 on 105kg

1x3 on 105kg
1x3 on 105kg
1x3 on 105kg

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

2x12 on 18kg right arm
1x10 on 16kg left arm

2x12 on 18kg left arm
1x12 on 16kg left arm

BOR

1x8 on 70kg
2x8 on 60kg

Seated Shoulder press

2x8 on 22kg right arm
1x8 on 28kg right arm

2x8 on 22kg left arm
1x8 on 28kg left arm

abdominal crunches

5x10 on 30kg
1x10 on 35kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 8 Session Four

Finished it with a BANG!!

Dead-lifts

...

2x5 on 75kg
2x3 on 105kg

2x2 on 125kg
1x2 on 155kg
1x2 sinlges on 175kg beltless ( Last warm up before working sets)

2x2 on 200kg
1x1 on 210kg
1x1 on 220kg

Notes: Videos of all lifts, I think all these weights are as easy as I've ever pulled, got to work on my set up a little more as I felt I was trying to pull the weight too fast, so this is something to focus specifically on coming into my meet on the 14th of Feb.

4 inch Block Pulls

2x2 on 215kg ) I just missed the 2nd rep on the last set, as you will see, mainly because I was greedy and tried to have little rest between doing a second set, as I was premature thinking it would be easy.

hamstring curls

4x10 on 15kg ( Left leg)
2x10 on 10kg ( Left leg)

4x10 on 15kg (right leg)
2x10 on 10kg (left leg)


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 9

Session One

Bench:

...

bar 3x10
1x5 on 40kg
1x5 on 70kg
1x2 on 90kg

Work Sets:
1x2 on 100kg Paused
1x2 on 110kg Paused
1x2 on 120kg Paused, Equal PR and very comfy I felt.

Close grip

1x6 on 100kg paused

Single arm Rows
6x8 on 32kg right arm
6x8 on 32kg left arm

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

6x8 on 16kg right arm
6x8 on 16kg left arm

Seated Shoulder Press

3x16 on 18kg right arm
3x16 on 18kg left arm

hammer curls

4x8 on 15kg right arm
4x8 on 15kg left arm

Notes: Very Happy with today's session next coming weeks before competition I will be targeting a double on 200 on the sqat and a double on 220 on the dead-lift.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 9

Session Two:

Squat Day

...

bar x10 x3
1x5 on 60kg
1x5 on 100kg
1x3 on 130kg
1x2 on 150kg beltless

Work Sets:

1x2 on 172.5kg
1x2 on 192.5kg video
1x2 on 182.5kg

Paused Squats:

3x3 on 145kg beltless

SLDL's

1x5 on 60kg
1x5 on 90kg

Work Sets:

3x8 on 110kg 9 DoH

Good Mornings

1x10 on 40kg
1x10 on 60kg
1x10 on 50kg


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 9 Session three ( Peaking Phase to Competition on 14th of Feb)
5 Minutes on the bike
Deads
...2x5 on 70kg
1x5 on 100kg
2x2 on 120kg
1x2 on 150kg

Work Sets:
3x2 on 180kg

4 inch block pulls (3x3 on 180)
1x3 on 180
1x3 on 180kg
1x3 on 180kg

Squats Explosive
3x3 on 100kg

Hamstring leg curls
6x10 on 10kg right leg
6x10 on 10kg left leg.

Videos to follow: Notes: I will be skipping last session of the week tomorrow as I am feeling run down, I don't want it ending up even worse for the coming weeks. I am going to rest the next 3 days and eat and sleep like a dream. Tomorrow it's a day at the shop getting lots of fruit and recovery stuff to get me ready for coming weeks.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 10

Session One:

Squats

bar 2x10

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x2 on 120kg

1x2 on 140kg

1x1 on 160kg

Work Sets

1x1 on 180kg this is aa PR beltless

1x2 on 200kg This is a big 7,5kg pr on Squat, depth was just about right, possibly heinsight could of gone fractionally lower, but been very under the whether last couple of days and this was very psychological too.

1x1 on 190kg

Paused Squats 3x3 on 145kg

1x3 on 145kg

1x3 on 145kg

1x3 on 145kg These were very comfy.

SLDL

1x5 on 60kg

1x4 on 90kg

Work Sets:

1x8 on 110kg

1x8 on 110kg

1x8 on 110kg

Good Mornings:

1x10 on 25kg

1x10 on 45kg

1x10 on 65kg

1x10 on 65kg

Notes: This is going the right direction, few things to work on technically as you can see on the vid, should be on track on 14th of Feb for my 210 target.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 10 Session Two Bench Day: 26th Tuesday

Bar 3x10
1x6 on 45kg
1x5 on 65kg...
1x3 on 85kg
1x1 on 95kg
1x1 on 105kg

Work Sets ( Videos of all Three singles)

1x1 on 115kg Paused felt really smooth
1x1 on 125kg Paused Very smooth and comfy for a 2.5kg pr
1x1 on 120kg paused

Focusing on very long pauses so I don't get any shocks come competition time.

Close Grp Bench

3x3 on 100kg paused

Single Arm Dumbbell Rows

3x8 on 34kg right arm
3x8 on 34kg left arm
1x10 on 34kg right arm

3x8 on 34kg right arm
2x8 on 34kg left arm

Tricep Dumbbell Extensions

4x8 on 14kg right arm
2x8 on 14kg right arm

4x8 on 14kg right arm
2x8 on 14kg left arm

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

3x8 on 20kg right arm
1x16 on 18kg right arm

3x8 on 20kg left arm
1x16 on 18kg left arm

Hammer Curls

6x8 on 10kg right arm
6x8 on 10kg left arm

Notes: Very pleased with this pb week 10 so far has been good, squat pr on Sunday under weather, and also bench pr got important dead-lift session end of the week.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

First session back after competition Bench day With Assistances it hurt!

Bench:

bar x2x10...
1x10 on 45kg

Work Sets:
1x10 on 70kg
1x10 on 70kg
1x10 on 70kg
1x7 on 70kg

B) Too max sets on 65kg to failure
1x20 on 65kg
1x10 on 65kg

Lat Pull Downs ( Iso-lateral)

2x10 on 40kg right arm
2x10 on 40kg left arm
1x8 on 40kg left arm
1x8 on 40kg right arm

2x10 on 25kg right arm
2x10 on 25kg left arm

Dumbbell Front Raises:

3x10 on 8kg right arm
3x10 on 8kg left arm

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

3x10 on 14kg right arm
3x10 on 14kg left arm

Bicep Curls too finish several sets.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two Session Two

Squat Day with Assistance work:

Week Two Session Two Squat Day with assistances

Squats 25x2x10

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x2 on 100kg

Work Sets: ( 4 sets of 10 reps on 125kg)

( Beltless)

1x9 on 125kg

1x11 on 125kg

1x11 on 125kg

1x10 on 125kg

Notes: Also this looks like 120kg it is not it's 125kg as I am using the squat bar which is 25kg plus 5kg with the Olympic collars so makes the bar 30kg.

Leg Press

183kg x15

233kg x15

283kg x15

Romanian Dead-lifts

70kg x5

100kg x3

Work Sets

120kg x7

120kg x5

110kg x5 Furiously losing my grip on these for some reason.


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week Two ( Sesson One) Bench Day

Bench:

bar 2x10

1x3 on 60kg

1x8 on 70kg

1x5 on 80kg

Work Sets 5x3 on 90kg paused all reps

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 90kg

Notes: Speed is feeling a lot better and it's starting to come back my muscle memory from surgery over a month ago now.

2 Max sets to failure on 80kg

1x12 on 80kg

1x10 on 80kg

Close Grip 3 sets to faulure on 75kg

1x10 on 75kg

1x9 on 75kg

1x6 on 75kg

DB Incline Bench Press

22kg x11

24kg x9

26kg x8

18kg x6

18kg x5

DB Flyes

1x10 on 12kg right + left

1x10 on 10kg Right+left arm

2x10 on 8kg Right+Left Arm

Lat Pull Downs ( Isolateral)

4x10 on 35kg each arm

DB Hammer Curls

2x10 on 15kg

2x10 on 12.5kg

Couple of exercises passed on but will hit them in my next session just to not run before I can walk literally still.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quality motion and making those strength gains, good stuff.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What numbers are you peaking to?

You competing full raw?


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 3 Session One

bar x 2x10
1x5 on 40kg
1x3 on 60kg...
1x8 on 70kg
1x8 on 80kg
1x5 on 90kg

Work Sets 5x3 on 105kg paused Videos below

1x15 on 70kg
1x12 on 70kg

Close Grip Max sets to failure
85kg x6
85x5
85kg x4

Incline DB Bench Press
25kg x12
27.5kg x10
30kg x8
34kg x3
32kg x6

Skull Crushers
5 sets increasing weight each set
25kg x12
30kg x8
35kg x8
35kg x3

Dumbbell Flyes

4 sets of 10 reps on 10kg

Lat Pulldowns

4 sets of 10 on 40kg each arm


----------

